# Pre-rut/Rut-report Delaware/Central Ohio????



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Planning on hunting November 7th, 8th, 9th. Wanted to know how everything is going out there? I don't have a lot of time to get out anymore with a young one at home. I haven't even hung my stand. I'll be doing a quit scout tomorrow and hanging my stand for the rut. Alshiemer predicted the prime chase time for November 14th. Are bucks chasing now, I have seen a slight increase in deer being hit and saw a nice buck walking out to a field full of does last week. Novembe 7th always seems to fall somewhere in the line of fire when it comes to the rut. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks in advance and good luck to all!!!


----------



## copperhead (Oct 7, 2008)

I live in Nw Columbus and last Wednesday saw a dandy 150 class 8pt chasing 4 does near my home. For the fun of it, I creeped over to area and grunted and clicked my horns and got the big boy to come in within 100 yds but too far and light was too low for my camera equipment. I did get a young 6pt to come within 30 yds of me. Something happened to indicate the does may be starting to come in. A doe came up to the 6pt squatted down in the breeding position and put her tail to the side just for a couple of seconds then quickly ran off. She sure is close to coming in heat if not already. I also saw a decent 8pt chasing two does near Wilson Bridge rd and rt 315 yesterday at 10AM. Starting to happen. You should be in good shape the 7th. Good Luck


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

I think its better to hunt just before the largest population of does come in say Oct 31 to Nov 5, 6, 7. More bucks are moving and farther checking. You have less competion for scents and such. Prime time is good but earlier can be better. Once it's in full swing hunt where the does have been for a better chance. When a buck finds a doe that is close he will stay with her for a day or so (from reading). But anytime you can get in the woods is a great time. Pass it along and teach a youth to hunt.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Yesterday I went out for a couple of hours in the morning and when I got back home I saw (across the street from my house) a doe lying on the hillside with a nice ten point right behind her. Watched them for an hour or so he chased off two small bucks that came to investigate.

Then I went out to Dover to watch an all star soccer match(last high school game for step daughter). When we got back home I wondered if they would still be around and yes to my surprise not only were they still there but they were engaged in romance (not 15 feet off the street) I tried to get my camera but no time.

I'm taking my vacation the 10 th thru the 14th but I fear it's going to be too late this year


----------

